# My 3rd cycle, Recomp Bulk



## McDuffy (Jul 21, 2015)

Cycle 1, Bulk: 12 weeks of test c at 650mg
cycle 2, Bulk: 15 weeks of test e 900mg

My third cycle will be a Recomp bulk. POB handling my training, Spongy handling my diet. I just want some advice on my drug program. I'll be running

test e 750mg   weeks 1-12
NPP 500mg     weeks  1-12
dbol 30mg      weeks 1-6 ED

HCG 500 IU             weeks 2-12
aromasin 18.5mg     weeks 1-6
aromasin 12.5mg     weeks 7-12
caber .5mg             weeks 1-12

I increased the aromasin while on the Dbol. Should I be taking 10mg a day nolva while on the Dbol?

I was considering going with 100mg a day Drol instead of the Dbol since Drol is known as more of a recomp Drug but since this is a recomp bulk i decided to go with teh Dbol. Also the recomp will revolve around the diet more than anything else so i don't think it matters whether i go Dbol or Drol. 

What do you think? Any modifications that need to be made? 

#snakeBBcrew


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 21, 2015)

Ditch the caber. Keep your E2 I check and you will be fine. 

I'd start with the npp at 300mg and go up from there is your not happy. You should get good results with 300, especially your first go with the sweet nectar of nand.

Also, I'm a dbol guy, but drol is probably a better recomp drug. But if it's your first oral, everyone should have a dance with Diana.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 21, 2015)

Honestly between having both POB and spongy in your corner the gear is the least of your worries lol. By that I mean you almost don't even need the gear. 

And 2nd what DYS said.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Cycle 1, Bulk: 12 weeks of test c at 650mg
> cycle 2, Bulk: 15 weeks of test e 900mg
> 
> My third cycle will be a Recomp bulk. POB handling my training, Spongy handling my diet. I just want some advice on my drug program. I'll be running
> ...


Wtf is a recomp bulk? Is that like when I go on a chubby cut?

300 test
400 tren
100mg drol

Done.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 21, 2015)

300 test, 400 tren, 100 drol, I was planning on that being my forth cycle


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> 300 test, 400 tren, 100 drol, I was planning on that being my forth cycle


Now it's your third.

Look at what you said and consider this for the night ...  then reply tomorrow with your thoughts...

You are planning your cycles instead of physique or strength goals.

Do you see anything wrong with that?

You need to nail down some short and long term goals. Give me details and time frames. Be realistic. If you are not sure if a goal is realistic you know this crowd will tell you straight up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2015)

Nandy is so fukking dandy.


----------



## DF (Jul 21, 2015)

What POB said..... I have no clue what a recomp bulk is.  How about throw out some stats & goals.  If you are working with POB & the Sponge I'm sure they will set you straight as to your goals.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 21, 2015)

DF said:


> What POB said..... I have no clue what a recomp bulk is.  How about throw out some stats & goals.  If you are working with POB & the Sponge I'm sure they will set you straight as to your goals.



regarding a recomp bulk, Spongy talks about about a recomp bulk is his helios nutrition sticky thread

While a true recomp is generally defined is maintaining a static weight while dropping body fat and gaining muscle, there are times when your goals may be to lean out or bulk up. What makes a recomp cut or recomp bulk different from their tradition predecessors is that the focus isn’t on weight, but rather results. So yes, it is possible to do a recomp bulk, but instead of gaining 30lbs over the course of a few months, you may only gain 15.  --Spongy

My goal is to cut 10lbs fat and add 20-25lbs muscle, therefore a recomp bulk.

POB i will answer your questions specifically later when I have more time to write .


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 21, 2015)

#team natty 
cheater


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 21, 2015)

Doses are good just don't Rush it you have all the time ahead of you. Most of all is find 1 goal bulk, cut or recomp and stick with it you are not going to get the best of both worlds maybe close but as in life pick 1 and go for it. Good luck brother!!!!


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 21, 2015)

*You are planning your cycles instead of physique or strength goals.Do you see anything wrong with that?*

I'm planning both, I just didn't post about my diet and training since you and spongy are helping with those.
So I'm currently 6ft, 208lbs, 20% BF, primarily a BB.
Bench press 315lbsx3
Squat 315lbs x3
DL 390lbs x 2
waist 39'' at naval
waist 37" at hips
neck 16.75"
chest 45"
Arms: 17.5”
Thighs: 18”
Calves: 15.5”
No pump on these mesasurements

My goals are to bulk during fall/winter and cut during spring/summer but i want to stay pretty lean year round, but since im chubby now i have to make this Fall/winter a recomp Bulk. 

*You need to nail down some short and long term goals. Give me details and time frames. Be realistic. If you are not sure if a goal is realistic you know this crowd will tell you straight up.*

Goal for my 3rd cycle(Fall 2015:
Drop 10lbs fat to get down to ~15% BF and add as much muscle as possible, hopeing that 20-25lbs isn't unrealistic. Also I want to add 40lbs to my bench, deadlift and squat whle adding 20lbs to all my accessory lifts such as barbell curl. I figure the best compounds to assist me in making those mass gains & strength gains will be DBol (size) and Nandrolone (size + strength) since nandrolone is considered the ultimate bulking compound. 

For my 4th cycle (spring 2016):
Now I am hoping to be 220-225lbs with 15%BF going into this cycle
Bench 345lbsx5, 
Squat 350lbsx5, 
DL 450lbsx5. 
Focus of this cycle will be to cut to 10% BF or less, and to increase strength as much as possible. I figure the best compounds to help me acheive this will be drol (strength + appetite suppression) and tren (because its tren   lol). 

I am planning on gear assisting me in my goals, of course I am, but i am also planning on working very hard on my training and my diet, that why i hired POB and Spongy 

So what you guys think? POB if you think the Drol, tren, test route is better for my current recomp then I can go that route, i already have those coompounds on hand. I just don't want this recomp to turn into a cut as I will then end up bulking in the spring and I want to be huge and cut in the spring and hopefully get mad pussy. 

Any advice or criticism is welcome.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> *You are planning your cycles instead of physique or strength goals.Do you see anything wrong with that?*
> 
> I'm planning both, I just didn't post about my diet and training since you and spongy are helping with those.
> So I'm currently 6ft, 208lbs, 20% BF, primarily a BB.
> ...


Having read that go with the nandrolone. Because I am going to whoop your ass with this training.

20 to 25lbs of muscle to me seems like it may be a bit unrealistic but who knows maybe me and spongy can work some magic.  This will just take a good team approach.

So try this:
500 test cyp
450 deca 
100mg drol
50mg tne 3x per week 

The tne is icing on the cake. If you can't swing it that's fine.


----------



## snake (Jul 21, 2015)

You'll like the NPP but start at 300 if you never danced with her. Any chance you could go out to 16 weeks even if you dropped the dose just a little?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Having read that go with the nandrolone. Because I am going to whoop your ass with this training.
> 
> 20 to 25lbs of muscle to me seems like it may be a bit unrealistic but who knows maybe me and spongy can work some magic.  This will just take a good team approach.
> 
> ...



Ok, this will be my cycle. 

Test e 750mg    week 1
Test e 500mg    weeks 2-16
NPP 450mg       weeks 1-16
Drol 100mg       weeks 1-8 ED

HCG 500 IU         weeks 2-16
aromasin 18.5mg weeks 1-8
aromasin 12.5mg weeks 9-16
Nolva 20mg         weeks 1-8 ED

caber on hand Blood Work 4 weeks in to determine if everything looks good. Oh and i'll be getting TNE this weekend.

Anything need to be modified?


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 22, 2015)

snake said:


> You'll like the NPP but start at 300 if you never danced with her. Any chance you could go out to 16 weeks even if you dropped the dose just a little?



16 weeks it is, and i dropped the dose a little...


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 22, 2015)

I like the way that cycle looks .. What's tne though ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Ok, this will be my cycle.
> 
> Test e 750mg    week 1
> Test e 500mg    weeks 2-16
> ...



8 weeks of drol is a bit much. You will start feeling like shit around week 6.

18.5mg of aromasin is a bit much right off the bad considering you just started. 12.5mg eod should be sufficient.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> I like the way that cycle looks .. What's tne though ?


Test no ester. Has a half life of something like 224 minutes.


----------



## snake (Jul 22, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> 16 weeks it is, and i dropped the dose a little...



Let me know how you feel between that 12 and 16 week mark. Even at a lighter dose, you get so much more exposure to your training while on. When you hitting it?


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll be tuned into this also.. Looks like it could be my next cycle late fall


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 8 weeks of drol is a bit much. You will start feeling like shit around week 6.
> 
> 18.5mg of aromasin is a bit much right off the bad considering you just started. 12.5mg eod should be sufficient.



Ill drop the drol early depending on how i feel i guess. 

Ok 12.5mg EOD it is. Ill get my E2 tested around 3 weeks in to make sure im good.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 22, 2015)

snake said:


> Let me know how you feel between that 12 and 16 week mark. Even at a lighter dose, you get so much more exposure to your training while on. When you hitting it?



Took my first pin this morning, so pumped to get back to the intense long workouts and getting jacked. I'm excited!!! joined two new gyms today LMAO

I moved house in april and since then i've been working out on my squat rack, i checked out two gym, both had dumbells up to 150lbs, one i like the facility better, but the other one had hotter chicks, wicked hot chicks, so i just joined both.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 1, 2015)

How's this going?


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 3, 2015)

Yea bro any updates I saw you had issues with drol or dbol on another thread..


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Test no ester. Has a half life of something like 224 minutes.



Interesting....


----------

